# where are the flounder



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

Been trying to find a few with no luck.anyone tryed perdido bay?thanks for any info


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

these storms been messing things up for most , may want to give it a few days


----------

